# Croton safe for tortoises?



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 31, 2012)

Bought this along with a hibiscus tree today to plant around my outdoor pen for some extra shade. Probably shoulda done some homework before hand, but at least I haven't planted them yet.

Is croton safe to be around tortoises?


----------



## wellington (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know what that is. Check out thetortisetable.org to find out


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2012)

Usually the wildly colored plants are toxic. Such is the case with Croton. Here's an excerpt:

Volatile oils, resins, alkaloids, and glycosides: quite a cocktail of bad stuff.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, hopefully I can return it to Lowe's tomorrow. Like I said, its still in the pot and everything. \

Any suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2012)

My very favorite - pansies and violas. Then there's Hosta, a really nice, edible shade plant. Rose of sharon and its more tender cousin hibiscus. If you want a shade tree - mullberry is a great shade tree and the tortoises love the leaves to eat. Grape vine is edible and makes a nice addition to a tortoise pen.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 2, 2012)

Couldn't find any pansies (lol, not the flower anyway!), Rose of Sharon, violas, or mulberry. I already had a small hibiscus tree, so I got a hosta plant and found a papaya plant as well. We'll see how they do. Well, I hope!

Thanks for the tips.


----------

